# Spreadshirt -Has anyone had success with this fulfillment co.?



## shawgat (Dec 16, 2007)

Greetings fellow forum fans!

I think I'm finally ready to start a t-shirt biz. However, funds are super-duper tight at the moment, so I'm researching cost-effective, "one-stop shop" options such as Spreadshirt, etc.

Need the skinny on this vehicle. Has anyone had true SUCCESS (as in made decent money) with SS? Interested in the hearing the good, bad, & ugly on pricing, service, quality, etc.

Many thanks!
P.S. If anyone can suggest a better "one-stop" solution...do tell! 

Cheers,
Shawn


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Yes, there have been many people have have done well with spreadshirt (and other print on demand fulfillment companies)

You can read about their experiences by searching for the name in the search engine at the top of the page.

Also look here:
SpreadShirt - T-Shirt Forums

spreadshirt related topics at T-Shirt Forums



> P.S. If anyone can suggest a better "one-stop" solution...do tell!


There's also CafePress, Zazzle, PrintFection and several others. As with most larger companies, the reviews and experiences you'll find will be a mixed bag. Some will have great experiences, others will not.


----------

